# How many/type of luggage fit in M3 convertible trunk



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

I plan for to do ED on a M3 convertible and want to think about taking my parents on the trip this time. So it would be 4 person..

I wonder what are the trunk space in the M3 convertible are? I understand that with the top down there isn't much room..... would it fit more if I have no plans to put the top down when I travel between hotel to hotel? I know if I travel with 2 people, back sit would be suggested.. but now it is 4 inside the cabin..

Thoughts? Will 1 sport bag and 2 hand carry fit in the trunk without the top down?

I did ED 2 years ago in an 135i .. plenty of space..


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Take your bags down to the dealer.


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

I would also like to know how big a bag I can fit in the E93 with the top up and top down. 

As far as 4 people in the car, the back seats are not very roomy. If you plan on driving long distance, I can't imagine being too comfortable back there. There's actually less room in the back of the E93 than the E92 and the E93 seats are more upright.


----------



## jsciv (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm planning on taking my bags to the dealer in a couple of weeks to try out the luggage space on my 328i cab. I figure nothing beats actually putting the luggage in the same car.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

As a 5 time EDer on BMW 3er Cabrio... 4 Adults are gonna be VERY VERY cramped in the Cabrio let alone the luggage. NOT a good fit and you have been warned!!

Good luck!!

beewang


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

jsciv said:


> I'm planning on taking my bags to the dealer in a couple of weeks to try out the luggage space on my 328i cab. I figure nothing beats actually putting the luggage in the* same car*.


I highlighted this because when I got my 328xi sedan, I used my friends 335xi as a test rig for my luggage (was buying from an out of state dealer). Come to find out that the trunk (specifically under the floor) is vastly different on a 335 thanks to the twin exhaust pipes. It really is ideal to find this out at home rather than in Munich...


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

beewang said:


> As a 5 time EDer on BMW 3er Cabrio... 4 Adults are gonna be VERY VERY cramped in the Cabrio let alone the luggage. NOT a good fit and you have been warned!!
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> beewang


Bee is always right. Listen to him.

Three people would be fine; you have much more flexibility in terms of both luggage and passenger room. Four plus luggage is not a good idea.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

wmo168 said:


> I plan for to do ED on a M3 convertible and want to think about taking my parents on the trip this time. So it would be 4 person..
> 
> I wonder what are the trunk space in the M3 convertible are? I understand that with the top down there isn't much room..... would it fit more if I have no plans to put the top down when I travel between hotel to hotel? I know if I travel with 2 people, back sit would be suggested.. but now it is 4 inside the cabin..
> 
> ...


You aren't going to find enough luggage room for 4 people even with the top up. I haven't tried to cram stuff into my trunk, but I would guess 2 carry-on size bags and a couple of backpacks will fill the space up.

Depending on how tall you guys are, you may be OK in terms of the cabin space for 4. Just don't plan on driving more than 4 hours straight.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone, My parent are tiny,  But I would agree drive no more than 4 hours with break in between make sense, Since I may be ordering from an out of state dealer, I can't take my luggage to my local dealer and try it out. I would just have to go there and estimate and also plan my trip more careful if my parents going to join.... 

I wish I could go for a M3 Sedan but the deal for M3 Conv is so good now...


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

This old thread will give you a better visual: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204644


----------



## jsciv (Oct 5, 2010)

wmo168 said:


> Thanks everyone, My parent are tiny,  But I would agree drive no more than 4 hours with break in between make sense, Since I may be ordering from an out of state dealer, I can't take my luggage to my local dealer and try it out. I would just have to go there and estimate and also plan my trip more careful if my parents going to join....


Car dealers are used to people looking at cars for different reasons. If you go to a dealership with your luggage, tell them you're considering an M3 cab and want to see how luggage fits into the back, they'll let you do it. You don't have to tell them that you're thinking of ordering out of state vs. from them. They might want to call you back or whatever, but you can just tell them that you're still considering the purchase and that you'll get back in touch with them.

It's not dishonest (though the dealer might be a bit disappointed), and dealers end up having PLENTY of people on the lot who don't buy. Besides, if it's your local dealer they'll get business from you eventually when you take the car in for service...


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I have a different view - take your luggage down to the local dealer, test drive etc. - do everything you would normally do. Just tell them that you are not ready to do a deal now, but are seeing if the car is right for you, but will give them first chance at your business. Then when ready, present them with your offer, and any info that supports your offer. You can make it the same as you would that out of state dealer. You're getting answers to whether this is the car for you - they're getting first shot at your business. Conscience clear.

I've done this 3 times - I've never had one of them say no. And I'd wager that each of the offers was very competitive.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Being someone who worked in the dealership sales dept for 3 yrs while I attended college...

I will say this...

Pick-up the phone and call a few dealership and tell him/her on the otherside the truth. That you respect his time and don't want to waste it on you... but you are making a long distance trip w/ other family members and you just need to try this for 2 mins.

No need to insult the intelligence of others, or be deceptive. Salespeople's lively hood is making a sale, no need to deceitful and many will appreciate your honesty and help you out.

Treat other like how you would like to be treated even is this concept isn't being recipricated.

just my 2 cents,

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

fishskis said:


> Bee is always right. Listen to him.
> 
> Three people would be fine; you have much more flexibility in terms of both luggage and passenger room. Four plus luggage is not a good idea.


Indeed.

We did 4 people in a 3er for 3 days during part of our ED and it was fine without luggage - only because the two wives were of the smaller petite'er variety. Had we four normal sized adults it would have been painful. The last day actually included luggage and the couple in the back seat literally had bags stacked on them as we drove from Florence to Bellagio. Would not repeat.

In a cabrio? Dog help you all...


----------



## mhg (Oct 13, 2010)

I wouldn't put anyone over 10 in that back seat, much less parents, except maybe going to dinner for 30 minutes. And with suitcase and carryon for 4? 
Nah.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Had the occasion to have to bring three friends with their bags back to LA from the Monterey Historics a couple of years ago. Yes, in my E93. It being a last-minute thing, nobody had packed with this in mind. I doubted we could get way from their hotel with everybody's stuff on board, but we did. A few soft things were in the back seat between the two guys back there, and it certainly helped that there were a number of soft-sided pieces - that was vital. A few wine-tasting stops in Paso Robles somehow added two cases of wine to the payload. Probably should have taken some pictures to document what we got in there, but no lasting physical or emotional harm came of it. Better part of seven hours. I wouldn't want to do it every weekend, but for the trip of a lifetime, and an ED sure fits that description, absolutely!

Keys to success: no grouches or whiners; test-fit hard bags in advance; use soft-sided bags as much as possible and for God's sake, pack light.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

My Mom and I filled the trunk AND the backseat with our luggage for two weeks. We could never have brought my Dad along, as we had originally thought we were.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I did 2 weeks with a total of 3 persons in an E93. It was tight, but doable. Just pack light, and plan on washing/rewearing things. BTW - they also sell clothing and other items in Europe surprisingly, so don't bring everything you think you might need, just what you know you will need.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

The example of two roll-ons is the 2007 model with a cloth soft top. The current hard top convertible takes up a lot more room folded. I've seen my friends 328 folded in the trunk and it looks like you could fit a couple of duffles along the sides but nothing else significant sized in there. A 135i convertible would have room for a couple rolling bags (I have a 128 which has the same sized trunk and I've done it). The 1 series is a soft top like the 3 used to be. My friend and his wife use the back seat for their luggage if they want to put the top down.

My late wife could never have packed for a week and fit into my 128 when we were first married. Before she passed, she could, however. A lot depends on how good everybody is at bringing only what they really need. Jeans and t-shirts/polo shirts/simple tops takes up a lot less space than suits and formal dresses. But you can't go everywhere in jeans.

Jim


----------

